# Snap in window molding



## kevins7 (Jul 6, 2011)

I replaced a window in the basement of my moms house and now I cant find any plastic molding to go back in window. Its a aluminum frame sliding window. I will attach a pic of the molding. I went to about 6 places today trying to find some. Lowes, hardwarestores, window stores, and mobile home supply places.
Does anyone know where I can get some of this? I even searched online today, and came up empty handed. I could always silicone it in, but I really want some of this molding. The house was built in the '70's. Here is a better pic of profile, its kind of quarter round on outside.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2011)

Tracks, Ducts, Rails :: Johnson Brothers :: Metal Forming Co.
I think you are looking for a 246b on this page


----------



## sasha22 (Aug 12, 2013)

kevins7 said:


> I replaced a window in the basement of my moms house and now I cant find any plastic molding to go back in window. Its a aluminum frame sliding window. I will attach a pic of the molding. I went to about 6 places today trying to find some. Lowes, hardwarestores, window stores, and mobile home supply places.
> Does anyone know where I can get some of this? I even searched online today, and came up empty handed. I could always silicone it in, but I really want some of this molding. The house was built in the '70's. Here is a better pic of profile, its kind of quarter round on outside.


I am looking for the same product to replace some trim in my vintage travel trailer. Can someone please guide me to where I can find it? I see the reply that suggests "246b on this page" but I cannot find anything. 

Thank you.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 12, 2013)

sasha22 said:


> I am looking for the same product to replace some trim in my vintage travel trailer. Can someone please guide me to where I can find it? I see the reply that suggests "246b on this page" but I cannot find anything.
> 
> Thank you.



Click on the link in Neal's post and scroll about a quarter of the way down and you will find what he is refering to.


----------

